# Bobby Lashley VS Shane Del Rosario



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Undefeated wrestling superstar Bobby Lashley will face undefeated MMA prospect Shane Del Rosario in his highly anticipated Strikeforce debut. The news comes courtesy of a report on MMAWorldwide.com.
> 
> Lashely (4-0) was a highly regarded amateur wrestler with Olympic aspirations before suffering a serious knee injury in a bank robbery. The injury essentially ended his amateur wrestling career, but opened up new opportunities for Lashely in pro wresting. He signed on to wrestle with the WWE and became an international superstar, but began to miss real competition.
> 
> ...


Source.....http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Bobby-Lashley-vs-Shane-Del-Rosario.html

Very, very tough fight for Lashley here, Del Rosario is a young and dangerous up and comer with some serious power. He's finished all 9 of his fights and is undefeated as well as Lashely.

I like this fight. It should put either fighter in the hunt IMO...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, this could be an interesting fight. Rosario will take it easily if it stays standing, but I doubt he will be able to stop Lashley's takedowns are get up once he is taken down. Rosario did show a pretty slick ground game in his last fight, but Lashley is a huge and powerful dude with some very good wrestling. Cant wait to see this one.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Wow thanks for this!

I didn't know that Lashley was involved in a Bank robbery^^ :thumbsup: I never saw a fight from Shane, but should be a tough one for Lashley when he is still undefeated._


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Wow thanks for this!
> 
> I didn't know that Lashley was involved in a Bank robbery^^ :thumbsup: I never saw a fight from Shane, but should be a tough one for Lashley when he is still undefeated._


Shane is an absolutly brutal kick boxer. Devastating power, very slept on.

He displays a very competent ground game and has submissions.

I like this fight. A great matchup to catapult one of them towards the upper tier of Strikeforces HW division which IMO is getting pretty compeditive..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Yea i just looked him up on Sherdog. Wow he has a lot of TKO wins, 2 subs and finished every fight except one against Carl Seumanutafa in the 1 round. That's impressive!

can't wait :thumb02:_


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Yea i just looked him up on Sherdog. Wow he has a lot of TKO wins, 2 subs and finished every fight except one against Carl Seumanutafa in the 1 round. That's impressive!
> 
> can't wait :thumb02:_


These guys are both very agressive and will be going for a finish. I think they're aiming to put this on the Janurary 30th card. 

Damn this card is starting to look very solid.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

damn, this is a very dangerous fight for Lashley.

Del Rosario is no joke.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> damn, this is a very dangerous fight for Lashley.
> 
> Del Rosario is no joke.


I agree, Lashley needs to go for the quickest shoot that he can. Del Rosario is a MT champion and his power is sick.

If he lands flush on Lashley this fight will be over.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I agree, Lashley needs to go for the quickest shoot that he can. Del Rosario is a MT champion and his power is sick.
> 
> If he lands flush on Lashley this fight will be over.


Isn't Del Rosario a very small HW tho?

Maybe he could muscle him into the Ground, i like Lashley in MMA and i'm very worried. He has a very good chance of getting KO or Subbed, let's hope his Ground Game has evolved up to a good enough level.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> Isn't Del Rosario a very small HW tho?
> 
> Maybe he could muscle him into the Ground, i like Lashley in MMA and i'm very worried. He has a very good chance of getting KO or Subbed, let's hope his Ground Game has evolved up to a good enough level.


He is big but not really muscular. I think he is somthing like 6'4 and somewhere between 235 and 250 lbs.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> Isn't Del Rosario a very small HW tho?
> 
> Maybe he could muscle him into the Ground, i like Lashley in MMA and i'm very worried. He has a very good chance of getting KO or Subbed, let's hope his Ground Game has evolved up to a good enough level.


He could. The last guy who got Del Rosario down like that was working the hell out of him. Rosario was taking some big shots and he even got put into side control....than he rolled over and finished the fight by omaplata. He's that dangerous.

But it's hard to pick for me here. Very evenly matched fight with Lashleys wrestling pedigree and raw power.

This should be a good one that won't go to decision..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Outlook*

This is a good fight for these two rising stars. They both need to challenge themselves and this is a way for them to test themselves while working their way up the ladder.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

J.P. said:


> He could. The last guy who got Del Rosario down like that was working the hell out of him. Rosario was taking some big shots and he even got put into side control....than he rolled over and finished the fight by omaplata. He's that dangerous.
> 
> But it's hard to pick for me here. Very evenly matched fight with Lashleys wrestling pedigree and raw power.
> 
> This should be a good one that won't go to decision..


I saw that fight, beautiful finish.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Finish*

Well Lashley has had some sick finishes himself!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> damn, this is a very dangerous fight for Lashley.
> 
> Del Rosario is no joke.


I was gonna type the same exact thing...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Any predictions fellas?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

J.P. said:


> Any predictions fellas?


Ill go Del Rosario by tko late. He will only need to land a couple good kicks to take the power away from Lashley's shots. Lashley has talent and promise, but he hasnt been concentrating on mma alone like Brock did when he jumped on the scene, Lashley has had lots of other stuff going on and will make a mistake at some point that a smart fighter like Del Rosario will capatalize on. As Stated above, Del Rosario is no joke and he will be training like a mad man for this fight.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

ill be honest i havnt seen either of them fight yet but the way u guys r talking lasheys goin to sleep but i hope it will still be a war not another brock:thumb02:


----------



## Misaka (Oct 2, 2008)

I think that Bobby is going to be the second best HW fighter in MMA in the future. Very powerfull, very good at a technical level and very humble. He is big and has a wrestling background like Brock, but he is a better athlete and mentally more well balanced.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I have no predictions of Lashley as well as King Mo. Until these new hulk-lookin' unproven dudes beat any top notch HW's like Rogers, Werdum or Overeem, (forget about Fedor), then they'll get my attention. The Strikeforce card is a great way to end the year in with some bangin' I feel pretty certain there will some KO's. 

Fight of the night I think will be Cung Le & Scott Smith.
This fight is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

anyone know the date?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> anyone know the date?


...The Strikeforce fight?...Dec 19th...TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## BigCountry09 (Dec 19, 2009)

i think it will b a very close fight i can almost bet that iit will end in a KO, the reason i say that is bc they both are very agressive strikers and both like to stand up and "BANG" if ya kno what i mean


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

never heard of shane but he seems the real deal from all the comments I have read


----------

